# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Τριδήμας Ηλεκτρονικά ΙΙ

## johnnywalker

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας!

Χτες επιτέλους αγόρασα και εγώ μία Stella 24dbi parabolic από τον Τριδήμα.Αυτο που ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι ότι από ότι τον ρώτησα έχει σε στοκ αρκετές (μπορεί και όλη την σειρά) των παραβολικών της Stella οπότε όσοι από σας δεν προλάβατε να πάρετε από την παραγγελία του Papashark μπορείτε να βρείτε τώρα.Οι τιμές που ισχύουν είναι οι εξής (μου έδωσε κατάλογο με όλα τα είδη των κεραιών και βυσμάτων) :


Μοντέλο....Gain(dbi)....Τιμή(€)
SD15............13............31
SD19............17............32
SD21............19............37
SD24............21.5.........43
SD27............24............50

Επίσης έχει και pigtails με 1,5 μέτρο καλώδιο με 28€ καθώς και ιστούς αλουμινίου στα 16.5 €.

Να τονίσω επίσης ότι οι παραπάνω τιμές που τις δημοσιεύω μέσα από τον κατάλογο που πήρα χτες δεν περιέχουν ΦΠΑ , είναι για ένα τεμάχιο!!! και ότι κάνει και έκπτωση 10% στα μέλη του AWMN!!!! (στις παραπάνω τιμές δεν έχει γίνει η συγκεκριμένη έκπτωση).Αναφέρω ότι η 24αρα μου κόστισε 53 € τελική με τον ΦΠΑ. Αυτά και για όσους ψάχνουν κεραίες καλές αγορές.


Φιλικά 

Johnny

----------


## dkounal

Εγώ πάλι έχω κακές εντυπώσεις από τριδήμα....
Εχω αγοράσει μέχρι τώρα 3 φορές από εκεί. Δυστυχώς μέσω courrier ή μέσω privenet (να ναι καλά ο Στρατος γλιτώνω τα διπλά ταχυδρομικά, καθώς μένω Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)
Την πρώτη φορά κάποιους connectors... Μου χρέωσε ένα barrel που δεν μου έστειλε.. Δεν πιστεύω να το έφαγε η courrier, άθικτο ήταν το κουτί.
Την δεύτερη φορά κεραίες καθώς χρειαζόμουν το τιμολόγιο... Εδώ με κρέμασε καθώς όταν πήγα να κάνω παραγγελία στα χρόνικά όροια που μου είχε δώσει μου είπε ότι τις μισές δεν τις έιχε πλέον και με παρέπεμψε για μετά από ένα μήνα
Την τρίτη φορά μέσω Privenet: τους πέρνω τηλέφωνο (Τριδήμα) και ζητάω κωδικό για ένα crimp tool για RG213, τους το εξηγώ με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, μου δίνουν τον κωδικό, παραγγέλνω connectors για αυτό το καλώδιο, μου λένε ότι οι connectors που είναι για το RG58 κάνoυν και για το RG213 .... Τα δίνω στην Privenet ζητώντας από τον Στράτο να τους δώσει ξανά περιγραφή. Ο Στράτος μου επιβεβαιώνει ότι του είπαν τα ίδια... Ερχονται τα πράγματα και το crimp tool ήταν για το RG58... Tους πέρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε το ανακαλύψαν ότι είχε γίνει λάθος εκ των υστέρων!!!! Μου λένε ότι το crimp tool θα το είχανε σε 2-3 ημέρες... Φυσικά γυρίστηκε πίσω και το βρήκα και φτηνότερα από Κρήτη. Σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι ούτε οι connectors κάνουν για RG213.... Tι να τους κάνω τώρα....?

Γενικότερα η εμπειρία μου δείχνει ότι ο Τριδήμας δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου αξιόπιστος εάν δεν πάς εκεί, ξέρεις με επαγγελματική ακρίβεια τι θέλεις και το επιβεβαιώσεις με τα μάτια σου.... Μακάρι να έχουν συμβεί μόνο σε εμένα αυτά...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Να προσθέσω επιπλέον ότι ο κωδικός για το crimp tool που μου δίνανε (ΥΑC-7) ήταν και αυτός λάθος καθώς ήταν για καλώδιο μέχρι 8mm ενώ εγώ έψαχνα για 10.3mm. 
Άσε που για το aircomm plus καλώδιο που λέει ότι έχει ετοιμοπαράδοτο εμένα κάθε μέρα μου έλεγε ότι έρχεται αύριο-μεθαύριο για μια εβδομάδα και τελικά πήγα και πήρα το Η2000 από ΑLLMAST πιο φτηνά (2.2ευρώ/μέτρο αντί 2.9 με την έκπτωση που λέει ότι κάνει), που έχει τις ίδιες απώλειες/μέτρο και ταιριάζει καλύτερα στις διαστάσεις του RG213 και του LMR400 και το είχα Σάββατο σπίτι μου...

----------


## papashark

Πάντως και η συμπεριφορά του προσωπικού του δεν είναι και η καλύτερη...

Όταν είχα πρωτοπάει με "έφτυσαν" γιατί θέλανε να κλείσουν στις 15:00 και ήταν 14:40....... ούτε δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι να ήταν....

Βέβαια και ο Τριδήμας με είχε ψηλοφτύσει τότε, γιατί βιαζότανε να φύγει και εκείνος, αν και τότε είχαμε πάει αργά, ήταν δικαιολογημένος εν μέρη.

Μετά με έφτυσε και με τα email και την ενημέρωση για τις τιμές, ενώ υπήρχε μια φοβερή αμπελοφιλοσοφία για το πόσο έκαναν και πόσα πράγματα είχε ετοιμοπαράδοτα....

Να επιστήσω προσοχή σε όσους ψωνήσουν από εκεί, πολλά προβλήματα παρατηρούνται......

----------


## johnnywalker

Καταρχήν να ξεδιαλύνουμε κάποια πράγματα:
1.Δεν έχω καμμία σχέση με τον κύριο Τριδήμα ούτε τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά.
2.Είμαι σχετικά νέος στην κοινωνία του AWMN και Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΚΟΠΟΣ μου ήταν να εξυπηρετήσω τα μέλη και ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ.
3.Αν τώρα ο κυριος Τριδήμας είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος ή δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται στα RF ηλεκτρονικά αυτό δεν το ξέρω και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει (εμένα φτάνει που εξυπηρετήθηκα σωστά).
4.Βέβαια ΣΩΣΤΟ είναι να ακούγονται ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ και ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ πάνω σε θέματα που αφορούν και οφελούν τα μέλη του AWMN.


Αυτά και καλές ασύρματες δικτυώσεις.


Φιλικά 

Johnny

----------


## dkounal

Χαλαρά Johnny.... Δεν σου είπε κανείς ότι κάνεις διαφημηση ούτε ότι έχεις κάποια σχέση με τον τριδήμα... 
Καλά έκανες και έκανες το post και όλοι αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε για να γίνονται γνωστές οι εμπειρίες μας προς κέρδος του συνόλου...
Λογικό όμως δεν είναι να κάνουν Post και οι υπόλοιποι τις εμπειρίες τους...?
Χωρίς καμιά κακία, χωρίς κανένα εκνευρισμό και χωρίς καμιά κακή πρόθεση...

Να 'σαι καλά,
Δημήτρης

----------


## johnnywalker

Οχι φιλε Δημήτρη 
(και όλοι οι άλλοι που τυχόν διαβάσετε το post)

δεν έχω ούτε θυμώσει ούτε απογοητευτεί απλός δεν θα ήθελα να φανώ σαν κράχτης του Τριδήμα.Εγώ απλός (λόγω του χαρακτήρα μου) έχω την τάση να βοηθάω όπως και όσο μπορώ (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με τις κεραίες βλέποντας την μεγάλη ζήτηση που είχαν στο post που είχε κάνει για ομαδική παραγγελία ο Papashark - του ζητάγαν ακόμη και αφού οι κεραίες ήταν στο δρόμο για Ελλάδα!!!! - μέχρι και εγώ ήμουν έτοιμος να του ζητήσω καμμιά ανπερίσσευε!).Είμαι ανοικτός στο θέμα αυτό και έτοιμος να δεχτώ κάποια άλλη καλύτερη "πηγή" αγορών για τις μελοντικές μου αγορές για την συμμετοχή μου στο AWMN.

Φιλικά

johnny

----------


## TRIDIMAS

Κύριοι εκ μέρους της TRIDIMAS ELECTRONICS εκφράζω την λύπη μου για τυχόν προβλήματα στην εξυπηρετηση σας απο τα καταστηματά μας.Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη η επικοινωνία σας μαζί μου για να εντοπίσω τα προβλήματα και να τα διορθώσω.
Είμαι στην διαθεσή σας για οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί.
Εmail:[email protected] 

ΤΡΙΔΗΜΑΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## dkounal

Μετά από κάποια e-mails που ανταλάχτηκαν χθές μεταξύ της TRIDHMAS και εμένα, μου ζητήθηκε συγνώμη για ότι έγινε.
Επίσης, υποσχέθηκαν σε σημερινή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχαμε ότι θα είναι περισσότερο προσεκτικοί και θα ελέγξουν ξανά κάποια πράγματα όσον αφορα τους διάφορους τύπους καλωδίων και πως αυτά συνεργάζονται με connectors και crimp tools ώστε να μην υπάρξουν ξανά τέτοια λάθη. 
Τουλάχιστον αυτό ειναι προς τιμήν τους.

----------

